# Dry brushing gel stains



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Doing some cabinets , red oak 
Gel stain old master's . Rich mahogany 
Any body tried this method ? They want them real dark dry brushing is leaving heavy brush strokes ! Getting the color though if I wipe they will take 3 coats !
Thinking dry brush first coat then dry ,
Sand 220 they second coat wipe coat ?
Anybody tried this process ? 
Thanks for any help


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

depending on how dark you need it to be, u maybe better off with a lacquer. the gel stain will get dark, but the more coats you do the less like it will level


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Switch to the penetrating stain, gel is too thick for hardwoods.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

madochio said:


> depending on how dark you need it to be, u maybe better off with a lacquer. the gel stain will get dark, but the more coats you do the less like it will level


SW noob........


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I'm betting this is a refinish, if it is penetrating is out the window. Gel is a Pita. Old Masters if you have to go this route. Using a pigmented lacquer is your best bet, but since you aren't probably going this route as you are already in it, here is some advice for gel. You can thin it a hair, you will probably multi coat it. Let it dry completely between. Sanding is sketchy, that's why I would reduce and plan on multiples. Your gonna have to topcoat or its gonna scrape off. I bet you only go the gel stain route once...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Doing the gel stain isn't a problem. The problem usually is with the brush used - the softer the better. Also you'll want to use a soft cloth for blending the brush marks out, though you may want to leave a few in for a graining effect. A "normal" size cabinet door should be done in probably 3 sections going the full length in each section.


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Badger hail softening brush.works great to blend.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The process was a pita blended and brushing sucked ! I used a ox haired brush 
The cabinets themselves came out great
They should be good to go ! Next time I using a penetrating stain or pigmented lack !!! I just hope they sand out alright . 
Plus it cold out drying could be an issue!
Had to move everything inside thank god for the erecta rack !!!!! 
Second coat tomorrow . Hope I get some sleep . Thanks for all the help .


----------



## paratrooper (Mar 6, 2009)

Use a get stain thinned with penetrol to give you extra working time. I agree with using a soft brush--the softest that you can get. You will leave some trace of brushing, but this is the least expensive way to change the look of cabinets. You should be able to gat good results in one coat. Be careful if sanding--you may burn through the layer of gel stain. Work the doors and face frames in sections. Each rail and stile and panel gets brushed as if it is a separate piece.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Doing some cabinets , red oak
> Gel stain old master's . Rich mahogany
> Any body tried this method ? They want them real dark dry brushing is leaving heavy brush strokes ! Getting the color though if I wipe they will take 3 coats !
> Thinking dry brush first coat then dry ,
> ...


This just means you didn't have the color right to start. Don't be afraid to mix those.

My theory on staining anything is match the color as if you poured it on. I've seen guys try to dry brush to keep colors from going too dark. Thats a disaster waiting to happen come clear coat time.

I'd mix some walnut or the like into it to get your depth correct and apply with brush and use a wax applicator for a car to move that stain around.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks jack 
The problem was not, so much the color 
I needed to re sand everything to a heavier grit being they were red oak cabinets . 
The stain grabbed , better after that . Still brushed out 2 coats though ! They like the color . Learned a lot on this job . Still made money took longer than estimated . I like the cabinets you did with the valspar stain 
water based . That would worked out better for this particular client .


----------

